# Miglior Detailing Ltd: Audi S3 - Sprint Blue Track Toy! Enhancement Detail



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

This write up is now hosted on our website!!

Please click here for the write up...



Please visit our Twitter page or Facebook Page to see our day to day updates and great photos of stunning cars!!


----------



## Jon Allen (Dec 27, 2009)

Great write up, as usual :wave:

what a stunning car :argie:

Jon


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Nice detail, car looks tons better.

Always love your pics, the clarity and richness of your photos is superb.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks Saqib,

I try but i am ALWAYS ALWAYS disappointed with my after pictures believe it or not. They always look ok, but you know how it is when you have a stunning car in the flesh...its hard to translate that into a picture that tells the full story! 

I guess thats why Im a detailer, not a Photographer! haha!


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

I'd say your pics are pretty good mate. Some nice angles and great work as usual!! 
I would love one of those!!!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Car looks so much better -


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Great job, really does look very good in the afters :thumb:.


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

awesome job as per usual!


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

JPC said:


> Thanks Saqib,
> 
> I try but i am ALWAYS ALWAYS disappointed with my after pictures believe it or not. They always look ok, but you know how it is when you have a stunning car in the flesh...its hard to translate that into a picture that tells the full story!
> 
> I guess thats why Im a detailer, not a Photographer! haha!


I'm the same, always think they could've looked better lol.

Lovely, clean, rich pics. really do your work justice.


----------



## abc (Sep 30, 2009)

Love that blue colour even more now!
Top work!


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

WOW what a difference, and what a stunning car looks SEXUAL on the Speedlines aswell


----------



## t.m. (Mar 5, 2010)

Top work! Great car....love it...


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

i really enjoy looking at your threads.

the finished photos in particular. Your white unit, and lighting makes for some great finished photos!

John


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Excellent work!


----------



## slammed172 (Aug 17, 2008)

Erm, stunning. 

When i finish Uni, i would actually get myself into more debt to own one of these. A car i will own within 5 years.

Even has my name on the number plate, lol.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great work, nice crisp finish with just the one pass. Which pad did you use for the machining?


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

Great! Superb work


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

More gloss than my tiny mind can handle:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice work matey.:thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

stunning work :argie:


----------



## AJA (Dec 22, 2005)

That's great results matey. Good work.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice work indeed, a beautiful transformation and when the gorgeous green garage queen goes perhaps something in Sprint Blue to deploy my BoS on is the way to go.

Thanks for posting, great job


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Car looks fantasic, so much better, and gorgeous colour too :thumb:


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

very nice work!


----------



## wallzyuk (May 29, 2007)

Nice work. I like them wheels, really suit the car.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks guys. I used a yellow 3m pad


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

very nice


----------



## benji330i (Jan 8, 2007)

Mega car mega finish chief...


----------



## Peter B (Dec 22, 2009)

like it a loooooottttt...


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Cracking turn around (as always) and what a car too :argie:


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2010)

fella you are producing some of the nicest documented work credit to you and your business

ant:thumb:


----------



## TurbochargedJJ (Dec 10, 2009)

looks superb!


----------



## GlenStaff26 (Mar 10, 2007)

Cracking turnaround, I think the pics and write up are great too :thumb:

Love that the owner 'uses' the car


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Really outstanding for a 10h enhancement detail! Love the car!


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice work John, keep it up fella


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

Looks fantastic, flawless job :thumb:

I always think that colour is very similar to my Arden Blue, but can't be sure.


----------



## rankins (Apr 10, 2010)

wow just WOW


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

...........Capable of embarrassing a few E92 M3 Owners! Love it!!

Amazing work, I bet the owner wont be heading into any muddy fields anytime soon!!

Thanks for sharing

:thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks for the kind comments guys. And yep, it is very similar to Arden blue. Bit harder to work on though!


----------



## JC01 (Sep 6, 2009)

Fab work , as you said smart colour .


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, a superb looking colour.


----------



## Nick_S (Dec 20, 2008)

LOVING this shot, really makes the color pop. Great work :thumb:


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Looks awesome, great work.


----------



## ribena (May 14, 2006)

love your pics and posts

one very sorted car

nice one :thumb:


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

Top job, car looks fantastic now!


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

10 hours? Impressive turnaround in that time!


----------



## GT Guy (Mar 20, 2010)

BRILLIANT:argie:. What an incredible turn around. Great photography also.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Liverpool-Lad said:


> 10 hours? Impressive turnaround in that time!


Yep, 10 hours solid! didnt want it creeping into another day.


----------

